# Hyatt Points --- testing for understanding?



## theo (Apr 22, 2015)

It was recently represented to me (by a timeshare resale entity who will remain nameless) that "points are points" in the Hyatt system. Intuitively, I have serious doubts about the truthfulness and / or accuracy of that particular assertion, but you folks are the experts. Since you have no "sales agenda", please help me out here.

To be very specific, I had (and still have) an interest in acquiring one of four (and *only* those four) particular weeks at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West, FL. I keep my eyes open for ads for those weeks, which rarely appear offered and / or for earthly prices when offered at all. 

This particular reseller tried hard (but unsuccessfully) to peddle me a "similar points  valued" week at Hyatt Beach House in Key West, a facility in which really I have no interest whatsoever --- being barely in Key West at all. The reseller "suggestion" was to buy her available week at Hyatt Beach House and use the associated points to reserve a week where we actually want to be --- at Hyatt Sunset Harbor, four miles away.

My first instinct was "...sure, easier said than done", since all four weeks are high demand winter weeks and I'm reasonably certain that many of them at HSH are deeded fixed weeks owned (and used or rented out) by owners whose deeded ownership, by definition, surely always trumps mere point holders owning elsewhere, no?

I summarily dissed this reseller and her "substitute offering" for the above stated reason and logic. Was I correct, or am I possibly missing something here unique to the Hyatt system regarding their reservations and reservation priority?


----------



## alexadeparis (Apr 22, 2015)

Based on the research I have done into the Hyatt system, I believe you are correct. IF those 4 weeks are critical, then buy where and when you want to be in KW.


----------



## GregT (Apr 22, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> Based on the research I have done into the Hyatt system, I believe you are correct. IF those 4 weeks are critical, then buy where and when you want to be in KW.



I'm not a Hyatt expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I agree with Alexadeparis.   It may be true that Points are Points in Hyatt, but hypothetical inventory availability isn't actual inventory availability.

And in my other systems, the most coveted units must be owned and are not routinely accessible with points.

Best,

Greg


----------



## LisaH (Apr 22, 2015)

I used to own at Hyatt. I don't have direct experience in reserving Key West weeks but my experience is that if you reserve right at the time when reservation opens, most of the weeks are available. For instance, I owned a week 51 at Hyatt High Sierra Lodge. I had no problem reserving July 4th week or week 52.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 22, 2015)

Points are points except when you are booking your deeded week.  So points are points in the sense that it doesn't matter what resort, size, or season the points came from when booking a unit that the deeded owner has released into the points system.  First come first serve.  But until the owners of the weeks at the resort you want release that week/unit, they have exclusive rights and can elect points early if they know they won't want to return to use deeded week next year or could wait until 6 months prior to check to elect points instead.


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the above feedback. I had already intuitively thought that, just as in virtually any and every other timeshare "system" with both deeded fixed week ownerships and associated "points", supply and demand ultimately rules all and owners of high demand, deeded fixed weeks hold a very strong hand of cards.

Hyatt Sunset Harbor is not a huge facility by any measure and maintenance fees there are quite hefty. We have occasionally "gone to the hip" for an overpriced rental there, but probably won't do so again --- *never* again in the "studio" side of a HSH lockoff, anyhow. We will continue to keep an eye peeled for that elusive deeded fixed winter week that would work for us there. 

Thanks again for the feedback --- just wanted to make sure that I wasn't somehow completely unaware of some odd or unique nuance or feature within Hyatt.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2015)

theo said:


> Thanks for the above feedback. I had already intuitively thought that, just as in virtually any and every other timeshare "system" with both deeded fixed week ownerships and associated "points", supply and demand ultimately rules all and owners of high demand, deeded fixed weeks hold a strong hand of cards.
> 
> Hyatt Sunset Harbor is not a huge facility by any measure and maintenance fees there are quite hefty. We have occasionally "gone to the hip" for an overpriced rental there, but probably won't do so again. Will instead continue to keep an eye peeled for that elusive deeded fixed winter week there.
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback --- just wanted to make sure that I wasn't somehow completely unaware of some odd or unique nuance or feature within Hyatt.


My recommendation is to contact Kal directly as he is very knowledgeable about the Hyatt system.  You can search for his posts too in the forum you are in.

There is a broker too who has posted here on TUG, I believe, and I have spoken with him several times.  He is recommended by TUGgers.  His name is Syed Sarmad with Advantage Vacation Timeshare Resales.


----------



## theo (Apr 22, 2015)

iconnections said:


> My recommendation is to contact Kal directly as he is very knowledgeable about the Hyatt system.  You can search for his posts too in the forum you are in.
> 
> There is a broker too who has posted here on TUG, I believe, and I have spoken with him several times.  He is recommended by TUGgers.  His name is Syed Sarmad with Advantage Vacation Timeshare Resales.



Thank you for the links and references; I have initiated contact with Syed; much appreciated. Kal's site is quite informative as well.

I was surprised to learn in perusing the contents of Kals' site that Hyatt Windward Pointe in Key West (a property in which I have no  interest anyhow, primarily due to its' location directly abutting the Key West Airport runway) is identified as RTU, unlike Hyatt Beach House and Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West, both of which are instead identified as "actual ownership". Who knew? Live and learn...


----------



## SunandFun83 (Apr 22, 2015)

*Points are points, best weeks are scarce*

I own Marriott and Hyatt weeks.  The Marriott point system has a skim factor around 10%.  if you own a Marriott week and trade it in for 4,000 points you need 4,400 points for the same reservation.

I started buying Hyatt because a 2br platinum is 2,000 points.  If you cash it in the 2,000 points will get you. 2 br platinum at any Hyatt.   It will also be enough points for a 1br and a studio.  You pay a small fee for reserving, but, points are points.



What you want.....specific weeks at Sunset Harbor will be very very hard to reserve.  Then,  You have unit location and view.  A Hyatt owner week is fixed week fixed unit.  A points reservation is unit assigned at check-in.

I think you definitely want to own the premier week and premium location you want.  If you want some extra flexible Hyatt points, buy Pinon Point in Sedona.  The weeks and MF's are cheap and ..... Points are points for your extra reservations.

I own 8 Hyatt weeks at 3 resorts.  PM me for a discussion.


----------



## bdh (Apr 23, 2015)

theo said:


> Hyatt Sunset Harbor is not a huge facility by any measure and maintenance fees there are quite hefty. We have occasionally "gone to the hip" for an overpriced rental there, but probably won't do so again. Will instead continue to keep an eye peeled for that elusive deeded fixed winter week there.



With the combination of your previous history of being able to rent HSH weeks, the cost of every increasing HSH MF's and your "3 resorts, 8 weeks and NO MAS!", your search to buy HSH seems out of character.  Were the weekly rental prices that high or has your case of Keys Disease gotten worse that you'd surrender the "NO MAS" position?    

No doubt owning at HSH guarantees your week/unit in KW.  The double edge sword that comes with the guarantee is that you have a specific unit.  IE: the units with the best view/location can be somewhat pricey - however, if view/location are not critical, then price should be commensurately lower.


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2015)

bdh said:


> With the combination of your previous history of being able to rent HSH weeks, the cost of every increasing HSH MF's and your "3 resorts, 8 weeks and NO MAS!", your search to buy HSH seems out of character.  Were the weekly rental prices that high or has your case of Keys Disease gotten worse that you'd surrender the "NO MAS" position?
> 
> No doubt owning at HSH guarantees your week/unit in KW.  The double edge sword that comes with the guarantee is that you have a specific unit.  IE: the units with the best view/location can be somewhat pricey - however, if view/location are not critical, then price should be commensurately lower.



Astute observations, all. _*Able*_ to rent at HSH has been a lot of work and time consumption and the rental prices are indeed truly obscene, at least IMnsHO. 

I am currently awaiting the arrival of a check after the sale and closings of two of our existing weeks elsewhere. Purchase thereafter of a HSH week would still be a net decrease in our current ownerships and therefore no violation of my "NO MAS" position (...that's my own rationalization, anyhow). 

The last straw for us in this thought process was the very pricey rental of the studio portion of a lock-off at HSH, in which we would not choose or want to stay again. 

Certainly no "Keys Disease" here; although we like and enjoy KW we can actually take it in controlled doses only. We don't particularly care about "view" from the unit. Ideally, I'd like to find an alternate year 1BR unit (fixed week 6 or 11 or 12) at HSH and use it once every 4 years, renting out the alternate year usage in between or using the associated points elsewhere (less likely). Even if we acquired an annual usage ownership, we'd still likely go only once in about every 3 years.

My understanding (please correct me if I'm mistaken) is that there are 1BR units at HSH among the (40 total?), i.e., *besides* just the larger side of a 2BR lockoff?


----------



## bdh (Apr 23, 2015)

theo said:


> Astute observations, all. _*Able*_ to rent at HSH has been a lot of work and time consumption and the rental prices are indeed truly obscene, at least IMnsHO.
> 
> I am currently awaiting the arrival of a check after the sale and closings of two of our existing weeks elsewhere. Purchase thereafter of a HSH week would still be a net decrease in our current ownerships and therefore no violation of my "NO MAS" position (...that's my own rationalization, anyhow).
> 
> ...



I frequently see various HSH rentals on Ebay of 4 night studio rentals that are typically less than $100 a night.  However, I'm sure a full week rental in a 1 or 2 bd unit in prime time is a little pricey, but surprised that the desirable prime winter weeks are "considerably" more than MF cost.  While winter weeks in KW are prime time, I'd think that New Years and FF weeks would be the ones to break the bank.

Agreed that the studios at HSH are the worst in the HRC system (HSH was the 1st HRC property built, and they learned from that studio mistake as all other properties' studios are a significant improvement).

I don't believe that they sold any EOY weeks at HSH.  Regarding 1 bd units at HSH - out of the 40, there is only one lone dedicated 1 bd unit.  All other units are 2 bd - there are 2 bd lock off units and 2 bd townhouse units.  The lock off floor plan is a the typical studio/1bd combo configuration.  The 2 bd townhouse units can not be locked off.

Good to hear that you were able to "sell" a TS week/s and able to maintain the "NO MAS" position.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 23, 2015)

As others have said, 'points is points' in Hyatt. 

Waiting list people get first dibs before the weeks are available on-line.  Imagine my surprise when a Christmas week at SH showed up about a month ago. (The full two BR) I quickly turned one of my 2016 weeks into points and snagged the week, ( it also took some extra points) making my kids very happy. Don't expect to see weeks from 51 to 13 show up very often

Also agree, I believe only one 1BR, all others are 2, and I believe all units were sold as annual. Just keep an eye out, I purchased a wk 15 for 4500 about a year ago, and paid 11.5k for a wk 52. You just have to find the right person who has owned for a long time, doesn't care too much about the sales price and just wants to sell it quick. And then, close the deal FAST!


----------



## theo (Apr 24, 2015)

bdh said:


> I frequently see various HSH rentals on Ebay of 4 night studio rentals that are typically less than $100 a night.  However, I'm sure a full week rental in a 1 or 2 bd unit in prime time is a little pricey, but surprised that the desirable prime winter weeks are "considerably" more than MF cost.  While winter weeks in KW are prime time, I'd think that New Years and FF weeks would be the ones to break the bank.
> 
> Agreed that the studios at HSH are the worst in the HRC system (HSH was the 1st HRC property built, and they learned from that studio mistake as all other properties' studios are a significant improvement).
> 
> ...



Sale of those two owned weeks was a snap; another owner has been hounding me for years for those weeks since he owns the following two weeks in the same unit. Even saw a slight (although insignificant) "profit", although that was not a goal.

Thanks for your shared HSH thoughts and observations; much appreciated. It is also helpful to learn that all HSH weeks are annual, with no EOY ownerships.

Right now I'm looking at a resort layout diagram of HSH, kindly provided within Kal's aforementioned web site. I'm now curious; do you happen to know which particular one of those 40 units at HSH is the "stand alone" 1BR unit?  There is no indication or hint of same in the layout diagram.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 24, 2015)

The 1BR is unit 412.  Note many of the units for sale at http://keywestfltimeshare.com/sale.   That is Don Heisler's site, he is also an owner at SH


----------



## theo (Apr 24, 2015)

Pathways said:


> The 1BR is unit 412.  Note many of the units for sale at http://keywestfltimeshare.com/sale.   That is Don Heisler's site, he is also an owner at SH



Thank you for that unit identification and for the link; much appreciated!


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 28, 2015)

I own Week 13 at Sunset Harbor which is a prime spring break week.  On the way to the airport in the van at the end of the week this year, there were 2 families who were Hyatt owners at different locations. One was at Beach House.  They both said they were always able to get into Sunset Harbor for their kids' spring break.    I think there aren't a lot of II trades in, though, and  the rentals are few and far between.  Friends who went to KW with us were looking for a Sunset rental and they never found one.  They ended up renting at The Galleon.


----------

